# 100%



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Added estrogen at higher dosage. Using progesterone cream. Now, Vit C powdered buffered 1 T 1-2 times daily (usually at night) niacin 250 at night, mag/cal at night, multivitmin morning, greens and fruits green drink morning, chromium morning, selenium morning, zinc 50 mgs. morning, tryptophan 500 mgs. night, Xanax 2 mgs. night B's sublingual 3 x daily Omega 3, 6, 9 lots of it / Exercising both weights and cardio. Lots of water.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Or simply eat well :wink:


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I do that too but if you are eating the wrong foods (eradicated, store bought produce chicken or beef that has been altered with hormones etc.) good luck. It is so difficult to get all of the nutrients from just diet. Check this with many MD NDs. And exercise is essential as well.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Mostly exercise will help. I think you eat too much of this. But hey if it helps..


----------



## MyOwnWorld (Dec 2, 2010)

lucky man


----------

